
Botpress: an open-source bot creation tool written in JavaScript - slvnperron
https://github.com/botpress/botpress
======
tuyguntn
How does this differ from so many frameworks? If you still use platform
dependent APIs and do not hide abstraction over them. I would not call it
wordpress for bots, because Chatfuel is more close to being a wordpress for
bots (with closed source)

`bp.slack.sendText` vs `bp.messenger.sendTemplate`

~~~
slvnperron
This question is very relevant and I think we need to work more on how to
express what I am going to say (any idea form you guys would be extremely
helpful)..

Botpress differs from other frameworks (I consider as frameworks only the
code-based solutions like Botkit, MS Bot Framework and Hubot) in that we don't
only provide the connectors to the chat platforms (which is the minimum to
having a chatbot), but also provides all the other things you will eventually
need when writing your bots: the ability for users to subscribe to topics,
broadcasting abilities, tasks scheduling, natural language processing, human-
in-the-loop, analytics, etc... All of which is available on a web interface.

Botpress differs from other platforms* (platforms are hosted services like
Chatfuel, Flowxo, Motion.AI, etc) in that it is developer-oriented (i.e. it's
not a tool designed for total newbies and non-coders). The logic of your bot
will inevitably lead to code, but in exchange you get total control and
flexibility. You own your data, you have no dependency on 3rd party services,
you need a new feature you just code it. Finally, the major difference is that
Botpress is not hosted, it is an open-source software you install and host
yourself.

The reasoning behind Botpress is: make it super easy for developers to create
a bot (through a powerful SDK and a highly modular ecosystem), easy for bot
owners to administrate (powerful web interface).

------
lowglow
Botpress is great! RadBots ([https://radbots.com/](https://radbots.com/))
built a monetization module for use in Botpress and found the experience to be
great. Total support, engaged devs, and great mission.

[https://www.npmjs.com/package/botpress-
monetize](https://www.npmjs.com/package/botpress-monetize)

~~~
gerrydude8
So you get money when someone clicks on an ad? I'm reading their site and
can't really make out the payout?

How much per ad click?

~~~
lsseckman
.

------
wale
Planning on building a messenger bot for fitness. Botpress /Botkit. oh seems
there's already some module/integration for Botkit in botpress-botkit

~~~
wale
botpress-messenger + botpress-rivescript = sugar

~~~
jonbaer
You should probably look @ the one they have already built as an example ...
[https://github.com/botpress/Boost](https://github.com/botpress/Boost)

------
systematical
Would love to see a sample of botpress actually in action.

~~~
danyfs
For now, we are not aware of any major brand that runs on Botpress, but we
have some great partnerships to announce soon.

We have built 1 month ago a community and open-source bot, but we didn't have
the time to maintain it. You can try it:
[https://www.messenger.com/t/boostfuel](https://www.messenger.com/t/boostfuel)

------
jastanton
This looks great! How are the integrations with slack?

~~~
slvnperron
Our Slack integrations make it very very easy to create a Slack bot and all
the tasks around a Slack bot (i.e. broadcasts, subscriptions, scheduling
tasks, human take over). We have very nice features like automatic users
profile fetching (and caching) and all the Web APIs actions are implemented.
The only drawback is that we have no deep integration for Slack Grid (yet)

------
dang
We changed the URL from
[https://github.com/botpress](https://github.com/botpress) to what seems to be
the main project on that list.

~~~
slvnperron
hey thanks dang!

~~~
carussell
This is the inevitable comment when you're asked about the terminal emulator
from your screencast. (And better to do it here by piggy backing off this off-
topic thread than for it to pollute the main discussion.)

So what's behind those effects?

Thanks.

[https://botpress.io/video/video_1.mp4](https://botpress.io/video/video_1.mp4)

~~~
slvnperron
Hehe this question was indeed inevitable. I'm using Hyper
([https://hyper.is/](https://hyper.is/)) with the "hyperpower" plugin. Enjoy!

